# Danish Red Cabbage - Rødkål (Roedkaal)



## taxlady (Dec 16, 2010)

One red cabbage, ~ 1kg
2 cups of water
1 cup of vinegar (I use cider vinegar or wine vinegar)
1/4 cup of sugar
1 tsp salt

honey (or sugar) and red currant jelly (or other fruit jelly or sherry) to taste

Slice cabbage thinly and cut the shreds so they aren't too long, or grate the cabbage. Don't use the cabbage core for this. You may want to wear gloves for this, so your hands don't turn purple. Vinegar will take the purple off your hands, cutting board, etc.

Put the shredded cabbage, water, vinegar, sugar, and salt in a non-reactove pot and bring to a boil. You may notice the cabbage become redder/less blue when the vinegar is added. This is normal. Stir. Start timing at this point.

When it starts boiling, lower the heat. Stir occasionally and when it is down to a simmer, put the lid on.

Check on it and stir it once in a while. When it has been cooking for one and a half hours, taste it and add honey, etc. to taste. You don't want it too sweet, just not sour. 

Stir well. Put the lid back on and finish simmering the cabbage.

Cooking time: 2 hours from the time it started to boil.

When it is done, if there is too much liquid, pour off the excess liquid or boil it with frequent stirring until most of the liquid is gone.

Can be served immediately, cold, or reheated. Keeps in the fridge for weeks. It's fine to reheat it repeatedly as long as you don't dry it out.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 16, 2010)

Tax keep them coming, that looks ideal with roast goose, duck or pork.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 16, 2010)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Tax keep them coming, that looks ideal with roast goose, duck or pork.



It is  Are you part Danish? 

I love that we can make up a batch and have veg ready without cooking when we are in a hurry or lazy. Cold, it makes a nice condiment for sandwiches.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 16, 2010)

This definitely looks interesting!  I love cabbage.  I have copied and pasted this to my recipe files.  I can't wait to try this and the Mock Armadillo!

Barbara


----------



## taxlady (Dec 16, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> This definitely looks interesting!  I love cabbage.  I have copied and pasted this to my recipe files.  I can't wait to try this and the Mock Armadillo!
> 
> Barbara



I hope you enjoy them. I made the red cabbage for solstice supper last year. The reaction from several of my guests was, "This is really good and I hate cooked cabbage!"


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 16, 2010)

Armadillo and Roadkill? Sorry, TaxLady I couldn't help myself.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 16, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> Armadillo and Roadkill? ... Sorry, TaxLady I couldn't help myself.



 just kidding


----------



## taxlady (Dec 16, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> Armadillo and Roadkill? Sorry, TaxLady I couldn't help myself.



I just told my husband why I was laughing so hard and he cracked up too. I think we will be calling that meal armadillo and roadkill from now on.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 16, 2010)

I figured that he already did since you serve them together.

I am SO happy I made you both laugh!  That makes my day.


----------



## Josie1945 (Dec 16, 2010)

*Red Cabbage*

The Red cabbage Looks wonderful .Thanks for posting Will surely try iit

 thanks
Josie


----------



## Bigjim68 (Dec 16, 2010)

taxlady said:


> It is  Are you part Danish?
> 
> I love that we can make up a batch and have veg ready without cooking when we are in a hurry or lazy. Cold, it makes a nice condiment for sandwiches.


I was born in the town of Dannebrog, NE.  The only danish restaurant in Nebraska is located there.  Here is her variation of Danish Red Cabbage.  Much like yours.

Sweet and Sour Red Cabbage

2 Tbs butter.
1 lg head red cabbage sliced into fine long strips
2 Tbs light corn syrup
2 unpeeled apples, diced
1 onion
Juice of 1 lemon
1/3 cup vinegar
1/4 cup brown sugar
Salt and pepper

Melt butter in heavy saucepan.  Add cabbage and remaining ingredients.  Cook over low heat for 2 hours, adding water if require.  

She serves this with danish ham.

If you ever find yourself lost after driving on a gravel road for a half your in central Nebraska, you are probably in Dannebrog.  Stop in for lunch.  You won't be disappointed, and someone will eventually tell you how to get back on a main highway.

The town motto:  You can always tell a Dane, but you can't tell him much.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 16, 2010)

Bigjim68 said:


> I was born in the town of Dannebrog, NE.  The only danish restaurant in Nebraska is located there.  Here is her variation of Danish Red Cabbage.  Much like yours.
> 
> Sweet and Sour Red Cabbage
> 
> ...



She left out the red current jelly 

Dannebrog is the name of the Danish flag. I remember that town's name.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Dec 16, 2010)

She adds brown sugar instead.

Dannebrog gained a measure of fame due to Roger Welsch and Postcards from Nebraska, a longtime segment on CBS morning news.  Roger lived in the town and featured it and its citizens on many episodes.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 17, 2010)

taxlady said:


> I just told my husband why I was laughing so hard and he cracked up too. I think we will be calling that meal armadillo and roadkill from now on.


It looked like "roadkill" to me too! The first time I saw you mention it, I was glad you described it! 

Barbara


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 17, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> It looked like "roadkill" to me too! The first time I saw you mention it, I was glad you described it!
> 
> Barbara



One of us was bound to bring it up.  It was precious.

Knowing I made them laugh made my day.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 17, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> It looked like "roadkill" to me too! The first time I saw you mention it, I was glad you described it!
> 
> Barbara



We never noticed it ourselves. When I see "rødkål", my brain reads it in Danish. My husband hears me say it and seldom sees it written. This is what he wrote on the container, "rolcolle". 

I don't know if you guys see the funny Danish vowels correctly, so I attached a screen shot.

It's hard to describe how it's pronounced. The "ø" (the "o" with a line through it) sounds pretty much like the "ea" in earth or pearl. The "d" is pronounced like the "th" in them or those. "å" ("a" with a circle on top) is the last letter of the Danish alphabet and is sometimes written "aa". It sounds sort of like the "oa" in goat.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 17, 2010)

taxlady said:


> We never noticed it ourselves. When I see "rødkål", my brain reads it in Danish. My husband hears me say it and seldom sees it written. This is what he wrote on the container, "rolcolle".
> 
> I don't know if you guys see the funny Danish vowels correctly, so I attached a screen shot.
> 
> It's hard to describe how it's pronounced. The "ø" (the "o" with a line through it) sounds pretty much like the "ea" in earth or pearl. The "d" is pronounced like the "th" in them or those. "å" ("a" with a circle on top) is the last letter of the Danish alphabet and is sometimes written "aa". It sounds sort of like the "oa" in goat.



It was the pronunciation guide you put in parentheses (roedkaal) that my mind pronounced roadkill and sitting next to the word armadillo the association was fixed.

It reminds me of shopping at SavALot and buying Dr. Poop soda.  I read it that way once, now it always looks that way (Dr. Pop).


----------



## taxlady (Dec 17, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> It was the pronunciation guide you put in parentheses (roedkaal) that my mind pronounced roadkill and sitting next to the word armadillo the association was fixed.
> 
> It reminds me of shopping at SavALot and buying Dr. Poop soda.  I read it that way once, now it always looks that way (Dr. Pop).



That wasn't a pronunciation guide  It was an alternative spelling - the way a Dane would write it when he doesn't have access to the three extra vowels at the end of the Danish alphabet.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## menumaker (Jul 5, 2014)

Well guys, I'm really pleased that I posed the original ISO for Spatzle because I have learned  new recipes, names for an otherwise familiar ingredient ( red cabbage) and a good laugh into the bargain. I serve mine with Venison as well as goose and duck and flavor it with a little cinnamon and nutmeg. I also make a big batch for Christmas, portion it up and freeze to bring out when i need it So, a big Thanks to you all. I hope you enjoyed your 4th July. We did, it's my husband's birthday!! We had a good lunch out, came home and chilled.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 5, 2014)

I think each Scandinavian country has a version of this. The Norwegian version uses red wine. The German version (okay, not Scandinavian) includes caraway seeds. One thing I've learned, omitting the red currant jelly is not acceptable. Although, one year at Christmas I used chokecherry jelly and that worked, another time I used highbush cranberry jelly. I have a head of red cabbage...maybe I should turn it into rødkål today...


----------

